# A tricky question?!



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am an LLB law student and am looking to complete my degree at the end of the year. I have a study visa, but am looking to find articles in South Africa. My study visa allows me to study for 20 hours a week. Is there any permission I can get or another visa that would allow me to do this practical training? As i would be required to do this for 2 years to become an attorney?

Many thanks =)


----------



## cjaphet (Jun 24, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am an LLB law student and am looking to complete my degree at the end of the year. I have a study visa, but am looking to find articles in South Africa. My study visa allows me to study for 20 hours a week. Is there any permission I can get or another visa that would allow me to do this practical training? As i would be required to do this for 2 years to become an attorney?
> 
> Many thanks =)


I found this online

"If I am here on a study permit, can I work?

If you have a valid study permit, you are allowed to work part-time for no more than 20 hours a week (although not during academic vacations).

If you plan to work as part of your studies or to get work experience, you will need to apply for permission from Home Affairs and include:

A formal offer to do practical training.
Consent from the educational institution.
Proof that your are still a registered student."


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jamesjones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am an LLB law student and am looking to complete my degree at the end of the year. I have a study visa, but am looking to find articles in South Africa. My study visa allows me to study for 20 hours a week. Is there any permission I can get or another visa that would allow me to do this practical training? As i would be required to do this for 2 years to become an attorney?
> 
> Many thanks =)


Whatever you do make sure if you are from the UK and want to practice law in the South Africa that you can in the end. You have to have PR if you want to practice law in South Africa as a foreigner.


----------

